# Ever wonder why insurance is so high?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Here's a great example of what not to do

I can't add anything to this other than my shock and amasement.

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Interesting to say the least!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Yee Gads. Aside from all the fal-de-ral with starting the motor, using the fence to register the crosscut is a recipe for disaster. And of course it's a good idea to have your kid sit downrange of any potential kickback of the workpiece, now trapped between the fence and blade, ready for liftoff.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh man, closed my eyes after the shiver went up my spine and said a prayer for that guy!

Hopefully he took the advise of the first few commentators.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

As my Father-in-Law use to say, "an accident waiting to happen". My guess is that he has no clue of all the dangers.

Dalec


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

This guy sure doesn't have a lick of common sence. I bet he doesn't do that for too much longer before he visits the local emergency room.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't gerry-rigged something like that since I was 10 years old. And it was stupid then.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW was he serious or is this just a joke? He is a Darwin Award winner in the making.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Let me see, you do something that stupid, film it, send it out for the world to see, and are proud of it. This guy never got in line when they handed out brains. Stupidity at it's finest!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Gentlemen I agree with all of you. 
The problem remains that "You tube" et al. should have some social responsibility to at least brand this type of naivety as unacceptable or just plain stupid.

The second thing that crosses my mind is that when people like this report to the hospital for treatment the diagnosis can become (*Table saw accident*) . That statistically will jump start our bureaucrats into regulating our equipment to such a degree that it is no longer functional.

Those of us who care should be indignant.

Bob


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

"Someone needs this guys phone number"!!. I watched the video to the point where he started the saw. That turned my stomach enough. Did not finish watching. This is probably a heck of a nice guy that is suffering from a total lack of intelligence. Poor guy
God bless


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Indignant, no doubt. I wish there was some way to identify idiots before they infect others. The problem is that they look like regular folk walking down the street. You can't tell the stupid ones until they do something, then it's too late.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

hi Russel:
When a guy reports to his medical facility and he says "our tools" harmed him it should'nt be used as statistic until the tool itself can be counted inadequate. 
The billions that accrue to lawyers and insurance companies are a direct result of having untrained people running potentially harmfully machines.
The question remains, are the machines harmful or are the operators not qualified?

Bob


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

I did go to You Tube and post a copy of my above response. "I hope he is still alive or has his site left to read it with" !!) "EEE-GADS" 
Also had it flagged as inapproate. Maybe, Just maybe someone will pull it.
God bless


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I shook my head when I seen him "kick start" the saw.

I forgot about the littel girl. Yikes


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

As my son would say, "DUDE" !


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

OOOOOOO not the sharpest knofe in the drawer. Isn't that the first table saw safety rule you learn after the on switch thing?

I was sure that he was going to win the kickback award… How did he escape it?


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

WHAT A *#^$*@& MORON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As Highly reguarded Fire Chief Billy Goldfeder would say…..... WTF?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I saw this video before. I wanted to subscribe to his posts just to see what stupid thing he was going to do next. He must get an inbox full of hate mail every time this video comes along. It's too bad that he didn't have his final Darwinian event before he procreated.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

You wanna see scary?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

HAHAHAH….watch Mr. Tablesaw's framing video. This guy is lucky to be alive!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

And with his daughter directly downrange!


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow I wish I seen this before I shelled out $12 for a capacitor for my air compressor!
Can you return electrical parts?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

.... he's smiling the whole time; thinks he's a genius. He must have dyed his hair…...he's a natural blonde.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Sorry , I cant watch any more scary. Natural selection at work.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Not to think anyboby here is a dumb blonde, but taken the thought that he made this video about restoration of this saw and HOW he did it (Child in the shop, bucket,foot start ect.) does anyone see this as humor!
I think he is going for Comedy Central, or just aggravating us WW's
P.S. I laughed my A#@ off when I first viewed!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

That horizontal table saw blade looks really cool for re sawing…although I think I'll stick with my bandsaw even though it doesn't cut as straight. I've grown (groan)attached to my fingers…and vise versa -SST


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Mski,
I thought it was a joke at first but then he actually put a board on the crazy contraption and put his fingers near the blade all while crosscutting a piece using the fence…... I still think he's clueless.


----------

